# Best Online Dish Network Retailer?



## cohall (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey All,

I'm new to this forum, so let me know if posts regarding retailers are frowned upon. I couldn't find a forum that discusses them at all.


Basically, I'm looking to purchase a new 921. I'm already a current customer, so I just want to buy it outright. Do any of you have recommendations on where to look? 

The places I am somewhat familiar with are:

Dishdepot (bought my 721 from them)

DishUSA - don't really know anything about them

VSSLL - Heard of them, don't know much about them.


So, what would your suggestions be, or should i just look locally?

Thanks in advance,

C


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I have purchased 4 receivers from Dish Depot. Mark has been great to work with and very honest. He has always had free UPS ground shipping so unless you want it overnight or he has drastically changed his shipping policy I wouldn't hesitate to reccommend him in the least.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Same here on dishdepot, never paid for shipping


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

$65 for shipping? 

I like DishDepot and DishStore.NET


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Ditto, I bought my 6000 from Dishdepot and received good service.

I've got the go ahead from the wife for my 921, so I'll likely patronize one of the two mentinoed above. Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

oljim said:


> Same here on dishdepot, never paid for shipping


Ditto!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Shipping on the 921 from DishDepot should be free.

http://www.dishdepot.com/current_subscribers1.jsp

I have had no problems with DishDepot. They have been great with everything I've ordered from them.


----------



## Dustin_Moore (Aug 8, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Shipping on the 921 from DishDepot should be free.
> 
> http://www.dishdepot.com/current_subscribers1.jsp
> 
> I have had no problems with DishDepot. They have been great with everything I've ordered from them.


Bought a 921 for my father two weeks ago and shipping was free


----------



## cohall (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys.

You are all correct about there being free shipping. When I added it to my cart the first time, apparently I had selected Fedex 3-day, which was what cost $65.

My bad, looks like if DishDepot has them in stock, I'll be ordering from them.


----------

